# Excellent accuracy for such a cheap saw. Not such a great blade.



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## Straightpiped

I have this same saw…I agreee with your opinion. Only problem I have with mine is that zero does not equal zero. But you know what, if that is my biggest complaint…its not a big deal.


----------



## dbhost

You mean your blade doesn't square up to the fence? Have you adjusted it per the owners manual? Mine's dead on square… Only adjustment I had to make was to the laser, and even after dialing it in, I still find I don't use it. I like to see exactly where the blade is going to cut so I can adjust for kerf.


----------



## Straightpiped

I mean that the tape on the front is not 100% accurate.


----------

